# Liberty Pumps



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

What do you guys think of Liberty Pumps?
We use them almost exclusively here at Isaac heating & Plumbing. I like them, they are pretty basic & reliable from what I've seen. And not too pricey either.

It's also nice they are manufactured right here in Rochester NY! :thumbup:

my supervisor just got us those Liberty 331 transfer pumps, they can drain a water heater in 5 MINUTESSS


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That transfer pump sucks but I love all there other pumps

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I just got this today!
https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2771-20









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Liberty makes the only water driven sump pump I'll install. We just bid a job for a two grinder pump pit, liberty seems to be the best, but our cost is about $7k.

I'm looking at a 442 series for a customer who's in the country. I'm not sold on all the tech bs. 

Green, you SOB. Now I'm going to have to look into that transfer pump.


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Liberty makes the only water driven sump pump I'll install. We just bid a job for a two grinder pump pit, liberty seems to be the best, but our cost is about $7k.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> The Sump Jet? yeah, we use those too, very nice. I prefer those to the battery backups
> ...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ROCcity88 said:


> I actually installed a sump pump for this guy who had a Liberty pump that ran for 35 years...my buddy is an engineer at the factory so i gave it to him so they can gloat in how well it ran haha


Did you ask if it was still under warranty?


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Did you ask if it was still under warranty?


hahahaha NOOO, but that woulda been funny


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I just got this today!
> https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/cordless/2771-20
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like it? Does it pump out a WH fast?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> How do you like it? Does it pump out a WH fast?


Don't know yet,,,,will report back!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

